# 2018 US National Defence Strategy Commission Report



## FJAG (15 Nov 2018)

> *US Military "losing its competitive edge"
> *
> by Jonathan Marcus, diplomatic correspondent BBC News
> 
> ...



See rest of article here:

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46219481

The full text of the report can be found here:

https://www.usip.org/sites/default/files/2018-11/providing-for-the-common-defense.pdf

 :cheers:


----------

